# Game 23: Heat @ Mavs (12/20 9:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, December 20, 2012 | 9:30 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dirk had his first full-contact practice today, but won't play.

Wonder if we'll see a cross-match to start out, with Marion having defended LeBron so well in the past, and Jones being too small. Pretty sure Yoko Ono could defend UD, so I don't think Jones on him would be Armageddon for them. 

We need to keep Mayo from going HAM sandwich.

Hopefully Bosh can refocus and have a good game in his home city. Not sure Kaman can guard him facing up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont think Brand's been ruled out yet, but he did sit practice out.

Mayo has always put up big numbers against us. Definitely gotta watch out for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just noticed we're only 4-4 on the road, making us the only non-above-.500 team on the road in the top 5 of either conference (so, top 10, overall). We need to fix that up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, 3 Straight up road blowouts in NYK, LAC, and Memphis, and an embarrassing loss in Washington.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That is an old ass lineup the Mavs are fielding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They just got younger as Derek Fisher is out with a right patellar tendon strain. Darren Collison will now start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brandan Wright and Elton Brand are both game time decisions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Elton Brand and Brandan Wright both out tonight for the Mavs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Reggie Miller mispronounces every name on purpose. He sees "Barea," pronounces "Barera." He sees "De Colo," pronounces "De Cola." Many other examples.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's 2.47am and I have no idea why I'm awake. Might as well catch my first game of the year, if I can stay awake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben said:


> It's 2.47am and I have no idea why I'm awake. Might as well catch my first game of the year, if I can stay awake.


Yeah man, it'd been a while since you've been in these game threads.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDDD with a jumper!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Wario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice CB


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah man, it'd been a while since you've been in these game threads.


Last year I was at college so could afford to go in and just sleepwalk through lessons/assignments, now I'm at university I kind of have to pay attention. Combine that with the fact I tried to save money by not buying League Pass too, and I didn't have much time for basketball.

However I found out league pass automatically renewed for me, which was a bummer for the bank account but I'm enjoying the basketball. Hopefully will be able to catch every Heat game over this Christmas break apart from the Christmas Day game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD on Kaman, huh?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That band trainer actually made Chalmers an even worse defender (if you can believe that possible). ****ing bands.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Collison has waltzed into the paint like 3 times already...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD and Bosh both had the same rebound go through their hands. They're such klutzes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB :bosh2:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Collison has waltzed into the paint like 3 times already...


Fisher starting and Collison coming off the bench vs. Cole would've been way better for us, needless to say.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD and Bosh, that rebound attempt was pathetic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*bballSource*  Mavericks exploiting the overhelp by MIA defense on sideline SnRs


Every team does. I hate it about our D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see Bosh cant even post up Mayo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

'Bron2Bosh+1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh and1

sweet drive and pass by LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh and 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Nice to see Bosh cant even post up Mayo


According to the Jace Sports Journal, he leads the league in balls swiped away.

Wade just played great D on Mayo. Too bad we couldn't grab the board.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Love that pass from Bron, and1 for Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lebron: is hot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeThreee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is on fire to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at that batty 333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier boom!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I forgot Ray was on our team until I saw him run to the scorer's table.

Wow, that was Stafford2Megatron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bron ahhhhhh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wow at that batty 333


He swishes the crazy tough one then misses the easy look off the sick LeBron pass. Not complaining, just noting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit. One of the worst outlet passes Wade has thrown, and yet its still not too far out of Lebron's reach :laugh:

Like he said a couple of games ago, just throw it up and i'll go get it. If I dont, its my fault.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love the classy finish for Lebron with the lay in :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here come the bricks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole's defensive rep is gaining recognition.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like NoNo used a NoNo on his beard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was weird from LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've dodged a ton of bullets at the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He got bumped


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-20 after 1

A lot of activity on D by the heat. Hope they keep this up.

Shooting 61% to their 28%


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Frustrating how all season LeBron hasn't gotten foul calls. I just watched that OKC game and it's a huge difference in the way those guys are officiated.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel is an affront to offense.

LeBron back to getting no calls. OK, now he gets one next touch. Might've been an offensive foul, though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Look how amped up this scrub is to play against LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, the push was after Crowder hit him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bernard James is killing us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Guess basketball is a difficult game when the refs don't call fouls against your opponent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Embarassing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well that was an awful start to the quarter. Never good when we're relying on Battier shot clock buzzer beaters and anything that has to with Joel on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat Ray 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:cosby:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Guys with Bernard James body type always seem to kill us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bernard James is still in the middle of everything bad for us. Where am I?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh hasn't hit that turn around fade in ages.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*DimeUpdate*  Bernard James, Dominique Jones and Jae Crowder have combined for 16 points 6 assists and 5 rebounds. Keeping the #*Mavs* in the game


Of course.

James is grabbing every rebound. Pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

nice pass by Wade out of the post


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Carlisle making a 5-man sub.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaaaaane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a finish by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

lead back up to 15


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller time!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> What a finish by Wade


I think he was fouled too. He screamed and1 at that ref who hasn't called anything all night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Battier 33333
> 
> nice pass by Wade out of the post


Posted up his fellow Marquette alum and no-looked it like LeBron. That was nice.

Sick dunk attempt and adjustment for the floater after the block by Kaman. Does that count as two field goal attempts? It should if that's a block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo always has the worst inside trax clips :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Ray's got some sweet shoes on.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rebounding is so far outside Bosh's thinking that he would rather go up to block a shot that was already released than box out and board. Incredible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, LeBron. Bad passes. We can't make this the And-1 tour.



> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Spoelstra telling players at timeout to guard the ball. Chalmers lets Collison blow by.


The Wario Experience.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

M333M


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wario down


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Steve Kerr just called Bosh 6-9. Bosh is 6-10.25 barefoot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is money in the post


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam's friend @bballsource who made the video saying the Lakers are better than the Heat is just killing LeBron all game. This guy is insane. No idea how anyone takes him seriously. I'd unfollow him, but his stupidity is entertaining.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray's minutes have been cut pretty drastically of late. Way down from earlier on the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-42 at the half

Just dont have any letdowns in the 2nd half and we should be on cruise control in the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Adam's friend @bballsource who made the video saying the Lakers are better than the Heat is just killing LeBron all game. This guy is insane. No idea how anyone takes him seriously. I'd unfollow him, but his stupidity is entertaining.


LOL. Dude is clownshoes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

YES HEAP ON THE DOUBT TNT IT FUELS US


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Barkley saying LeBron will break down because he plays full-tilt every game. So funny, because LeBron has been taking it so easy this season, for the most part.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey WC, it's 12/21 over there, right? Any meteor showers?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember when the argument against the Heat was that Lebron and Wade were too similar?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade in the post.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ So far no meteors, i'm keeping a watchful eye.

If you don't hear from me in the 2nd half, i'm ****ed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Remember when the argument against the Heat was that Lebron and Wade were too similar?


Was thinking this the other night. Seems so long ago that they couldn't "co-exist."

People still totally ignore the facets of Wade's game that aren't driving and finishing crazy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That Kay Jewelers commercial with the soon-to-be stepdad giving the little girl a necklace like her mother's...maybe I'm a bad person but in my mind that situation ends up really bad down the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Scary pass 'Bron2UD there. It worked, somehow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the pump fake inside. Finally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> That Kay Jewelers commercial with the soon-to-be stepdad giving the little girl a necklace like her mother's...maybe I'm a bad person but in my mind that situation ends up really bad down the line.


You have company in your's truly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOLBRON


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat check


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Since this game is over, can we talk about candy? I bought some chewy jolly ranchers and I was sorely disappointed. These things are gross. Avoid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^I could see those being as good as gummy bears, or as terrible as swedish fish.

The whole world knew that heat check was coming from LeBron.

Wade makes a 3. Here's where we let go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ extends his streak to 28 straight games with 20 or more points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He missed it, but Wade's form on that 3 was great. Straight up. He looked more like '09 Dwyane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Encouraging to see us put the foot down so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is +38


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, the Mavs are struggling. Not one player in double figures.

Their best player has been Bernard James tonight...:|


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT: Here's Denver's *1st half* shot chart tonight:










:eek8:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat at 60.4% for the game.

Mavs at 35.5%.

YES


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Some shooters on that Denver roster...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ving Rhames just woke up one morning and was old. That shit happened fast. One second he had a bodybuilder physique, next he looks 100.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Johnny Manziel has courtside seats. Some NCAA violation had to be committed there :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh with the Mark Sanchez hands.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe Johnny Football's model gf bought the tickets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez, saw Bosh hit the floor then flop around like a fish. Thought he was hurt. 

Turned out to just be Bosh being Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought so too. I was scared.

Dwyane doesn't look worlds more explosive than in his awful games (Memphis, LAC), he's just playing smarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought James was a PF. He looks like a C with that height and length.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

For some reason, Wade's J goes in and out a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I thought James was a PF. He looks like a C with that height and length.


He reminds me of Chris Singleton, who coincidentally also played at FSU. Long, Athletic and energetic. Everything we struggle against.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Imagine if Fisher played. Jones wouldn't have come off the bench to spark them, and Collison would've faced Cole.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers turned down the open three but at least he made the running, one-legged bankshot. -_-


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How was that out off of us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Lebron is such a beast. My goodness. Set that whole play up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's crazy how much better Shane's J looks this season. He really did celebrate that lockout hard.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Chalmers turned down the open three but at least he made the running, one-legged bankshot. -_-


Even when he does something positive, you still wanna punch him in the face.

btw, when I say you I mean all of us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Focus slipping, as expected. Shitty foul on the Carter 3.



Adam said:


> Chalmers turned down the open three but at least he made the running, one-legged bankshot. -_-


I "NO NO NO YES"-ed the hell out of that one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, at least Cole didn't air mail that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

91-61 after 3

We were up 32 in the Christmas day game last season, before being outscored 29-8 in the 4th. No Dirk or Kidd this time, but still hope we can keep this lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get it to 100 and you can play all the matador D you want.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray just chucked the ball horizontally at the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Vince, ma'man, you can't do the motorcycle thing down 30.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In a game we're up 26, Ray is a -14.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray so cold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We suck so bad with big leads.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray and Mike ripping the orange off the rim now. Bosh unable to grab passes. I knew there'd be one of these pissed-Spo timeouts this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shocker, a terrible start to the 4th....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Up 20 now, and they're gaining momentum


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> In a game we're up 26, Ray is a -14.


How in the...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*blazersedge*  Through three quarters, the Denver Nuggets are 0-27 from outside seven feet.


They sniffed a record and are trying to break it now. Only explanation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder if Bosh and Carter even remember being teammates. Dark times in Canada.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Something going on behind the Heat bench.
> 
> 
> ...


Saw them all standing on the Heat bench for some reason. Here's why.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Do his fingernails grow as fast as snails crawl or is he that OCD?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crowder is a much better shooter than I thought when he was in college. Hated him tonight, but would've loved him here.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Saw them all standing on the Heat bench for some reason. Here's why.


Noticed that too. A lot of Heat fans were behind the Heat bench, so surely it was DAL vs. MIA fans.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

'Shard with the nice post jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> Looked it up: Dwyane Wade's +40 tonight ties a career-high.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane, why do you have to make me so mad at you sometimes? You're still really ****ing good.



> @*CoupNBA*  At this point, it's entirely possible the Heat could finish out the year as a Top-10 defense.


The Joel-for-Shard effect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How does Pitt still get the last spot on the active roster? I refuse to believe that Jorts isnt better than him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron rode his bike from Miami to Dallas.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dex just got shamed.



Wade2Bosh said:


> How does Pitt still get the last spot on the active roster? I refuse to believe that Jorts isnt better than him.


One of the season's big mysteries for me. Probably to give Pitt every audition possible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers had to squeeze in one last Wario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 110-95

Good, professional win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That didn't feel anything like a two-time Finals rematch. I think even if Dirk played, the luster is just gone.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really thought Mayo was going to bake our kittens. Pleasant surprise. Got in his head early with great D, then he started defending himself. Wade was good on him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love this new Heat Defender stance Shaq is taking. It's especially funny against Chuck.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> I wonder if Bosh and Carter even remember being teammates. Dark times in Canada.


Lol Toronto isn't the only city in Canada. Like saying dark times in America when the Cavs suck.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Toronto is in Canada, no? The Raptors are the only NBA team in Canada, no? Don't be so sensitive. 

If the Cavs were the only team in America and the other 29 teams were in Canada, I'd have no problem with a Canadian saying "dark times in the US" when the Cavs were bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Toronto is in Canada, no? The Raptors are the only NBA team in Canada, no? Don't be so sensitive*, eh?*


Fixed :buddies:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's really good to see Dwyane playing well at the moment. Especially as I traded Millsap for him in my fantasy league just before he hit this patch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You Millslapped Millsap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Love this new Heat Defender stance Shaq is taking. It's especially funny against Chuck.


He's in complete ass kissing mode now. Must want his jersey retired. He tweeted this earlier:



> SHAQ ‏@SHAQ
> Way to give back. CARNIVAL to aide victims of Hurricane Sandy http://prn.to/V8BN8I Mickey arison and family, class acts all the way thanks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Zaslow says he and his gang showed up minutes before tipoff to that game he sat courtside at, and asked if they could be sat. He's showing his gratitude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The more I watch this play, the more I see it as a great pass by Wade. Yesterday after it happened I thought it was a terrible pass and great catch by Lebron. Although Lebron did make a great catch, the pass was pretty on the money, which is insane for it being about a 90ft pass.

They were comparing Kevin Love to Wes Unseld in TNT broadcast for his long outlet passes. Wade has also made some crazy accurate, long passes off the rebound.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not just long, but how high it went too.


----------

